# .asf Dateien abspielen oder konvertieren?



## maxiw (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe eine .asf Musik-Datei die ich unbedingt anhören oder ins .mp3 Format konvertieren will. Ich finde jedoch kein passendes Programm.
Ich habe schon alle Tipps aus dem Inet ausprobiert und alle möglichen Codecs heruntergeladen aber meine Programme wollen die Datei einfach nicht abspielen!

Hat jemand vllt. noch einen Tipp für mich?

Danke, maxiw


----------



## fastfred (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wenn das Problem immer noch besteht, kannst du dbPowerAmp Music Converter ausprobieren. Damit kann man sämtliche Audiodatein umkovertieren. Man kann auf der Seite auch noch zusätzliche Codecs downloaden.
http://www.dbpoweramp.com

Vielleicht klappt es ja.

Gruß

Fast Fred


----------

